# Think I've paid home insurance twice?



## morningperson (11 Sep 2006)

I have a property in the care of a management company, I recently found out they have insured it for public liability. I have also had it insured for public liability. Can I claim back the payments I have made to my insurer as the property was already insured? How would I go about doing this?


----------



## Ravima (11 Sep 2006)

you should get confirmation from both that you were insured for the period of dual insurance. then each company should refund 50% of the premium paid, assuming of course that there have been no claims and that cover is the same with each company.

If there was a claim, both companies should adjust payments, so that each pays 50% of the claim.


----------



## RS2K (11 Sep 2006)

I had a situation similar a year or two ago, and it worked out quite differently to what you suggest Ravima.

On production of the policy schedule for the management co. the 2nd insurer refunded (less a charge for time and cost) my premium.

The reason being the management co. cover had to remain operative because it covered public liabilty on communal areas.


----------



## F. Kruger (12 Sep 2006)

Is the property in an apartment block?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Be careful about assuming that you are doubly insured. You'd need to read the terms & conditions of each policy and be clear on where each applies (e.g. block/management company insurance may only apply to shared and not private areas of the development) to be sure. It's better not to overinsure (e.g. by doubling up) if possible but it's worse to underinsure especially if something happens and you find that your cover is missing or insufficient. If in doubt check with your management company, solicitor and/or surveyor regarding what's covered under what policy.


----------



## sydney73 (13 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Not sure if this is being posted in the correct forum, but I have an issue with my buildings insurance too.

It turns out that I have been paying for building insurance through my management company and also through a private insurance company.

I get significant discounts through the insurance company, as I have my buildings, contents, life and motor insurance with them.

Therefore I want to know if I can therefore remove myself from the management company insurance scheme ?

I actually own a freehold end-of-terrace house in the development, and there are also leasehold apartment blocks within the development too.

I believe that once I prove to the management company that I do hold buildings insurance, that I should be able to opt out of their insurance scheme.

Also, this double payment has been exitsing for 5 years, can I claim any refunds and if so from which insurance company ?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Oct 2006)

sydney73 said:


> Therefore I want to know if I can therefore remove myself from the management company insurance scheme ?


Doubt it - check the terms & conditions of your management agreement lease document to check what you signed up for when you bought the property.


> Also, this double payment has been exitsing for 5 years, can I claim any refunds and if so from which insurance company ?


Almost certainly not.


----------



## morningperson (23 Mar 2007)

Getting back on this one.
I sent a letter to the insurers (not management co.) informing them I had been doubly insured and including a copy of the policy received from the management company.
I said I believed I should be able to get a refund on my buildings insurance less a charge for their time and cost in managing it (but still maintaining the contents insurance).
They sent a nice refund of a few hundred quid going back over the 2/3 years of insurance.
Great!!


----------

